

How do I know if this idea is good enough? - rgraham
http://www.whitetailsoftware.com/2011/11/how-to-tell-if-this-idea-is-a-good-idea/

======
jayfuerstenberg
I only ever work on something I would personally want to use.

There is no guarantee that anything you make will take off but chances are
you're not alone and some people are enough like you to buy your product.

Unless you're Homer Simpson and are thinking of making a new car that is.

------
jeanbahnik
We did an MVP as well, but we also learned a lot from a quick 5 questions
survey. We got 60 answers from our target market, identified and confirmed
pain points and got our initial beta testers this way. We just asked people to
fill it out and spread the word on FB and Twitter.

~~~
lfittl
Would be great if you could share the outline of the survey (or the survey
directly) - I've been having a hard time nailing the right type of questions.

------
itmag
I have the same problem, I have shit tons of ideas yet I don't know how to
begin. I am a programmer btw.

All I know is that my preferred domain is skill acquisition / coaching /
e-learning / personal development.

Free ideas 'r' us: <http://ideashower.posterous.com>

~~~
gumbo72
I'm just the opposite. I know how to start, just I don't have any ideas :(

------
gaoprea
You did some research and concluded that your idea is promising. But do you
trust your idea? If so, build your product, and stick with it, and push it for
as long as you can. It may not take off right away, so you need to have a
great deal of optimism to keep things moving. Maybe your product will
eventually become successful, or maybe it will bring you other profitable
opportunities. So, do you trust your idea, or you need others to convince you
to trust it? My point is that if you don't fully believe in the potential of
your product or idea you're gonna have a hard time.

------
iFire
Find one paying customer.

------
therandomguy
I was facing the same question with my website. I decided the best way is to
put a minimum viable product out there with minimum investment to see if it is
getting any traction.

~~~
ams6110
I'm watching a startup right now that is doing the opposite. They are
marketing vaporware while trying to build the entire feature set for launch.
We'll see how it works out, though history says that this is normally the
wrong way to do it.

------
draggnar
people don't know what they want until you give it to them.

